# Beginners Ammo.



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

I just joined. I bought my first handgun yesterday. Went with a cheap one for my first. I got a Hi Point .45. I read a lot of reviews, and it seemed more people were happy with them than not. I've got to decide on what ammo to buy for practice. I'm a very active rifle shooter/hunter and always buy Hornady for my long guns. But their handgun ammo is pretty pricey. I was figuring on buying about the cheapest I could find for my first hundred or so rounds while I familiarize myself with the weapon. I see the gun is +P rated. If I understand that right, that means it's a hotter load, but doesn't change the casing like a magnum round would. Is that right? How different is the trajectory between +P and regular? My goal to begin with is to try to shoot consistent at about 10 yards or so. Thanks.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Try Remington UMC .45 ACP. You can pick up a mega pack of 250 rounds (230 gr.) for a reasonable price at most WalMart stores.


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. What are the thoughts on +P ammo in a longer barreled gun? Does the extra power do anything to increase the efficiency of the blow back design?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheap firearm, looking for the cheapest ammo, +p.........headed for trouble......


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

berettabone, please explain. Thanks.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't really, because you won't like what I say.....let's just say that I am not a Highpoint fan, and the trust that I would have in that firearm, would keep me from shooting it at all, much less with +p.............just my opinion.


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay. Actually, I'm interested in opinions. In the online research I did, as well as talking to the guys at the local gun shops, I never heard anything negative on the guns safety record. Is there something I should be aware of? I don't want a stick of dynamite going off in my face.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just my opinion.......cheap, no firing pin block safety, blocky, lacks manual slide release...wouldn't really trust carrying condition one...from what I know, it wouldn't be a bad bedside firearm, or something that you would shoot a few hundred rounds a year through, but I don't think I would use it for carry, or for shooting lots of rounds....if you like it, that's all that matters......and it has a good warranty, from what I have read.


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

You're right, it's not condition one. I actually like the heavy feel. I've got big hands and it seems to grip nice. No, I won't use it as a carry. Too heavy for that. Plus, as you mentioned, the firing pin issue. I'm going to go out and blow a bunch of ammo through it and see how it acts. I'm still curious about +P ammo though. What are the pro's and con's? Thanks.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I don't shoot +P ammo out of any of my firearms...........If I want that extra power, I'll just shoot a larger caliber...they do put extra wear and tear on your firearm, but are ok if you don't make it a steady diet........pro's...fun....con's...price, wear and tear.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

By the way.........Welcome.......


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. I'm a long time rifle shooter. A lot of my varmint rifles are smaller caliber. But they're also for 200+ yard shots. As far as a handgun, at least for right now, 10 yards is about what I'm looking for as far as consistent accuracy. I understand how a blow back works. It's been an effective system for a century. Too me, at least as I'm starting to understand more, a 230gr, fmj is a good round. At close to 1/2" in diameter, a non expanding round will still make an impressive hole, and do plenty of damage. Thanks.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You may want to check into a stronger recoil spring(weight)..if you plan on shooting heavier loads.


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

I think for right now, I'll just stick to the basics. I've got a lot to learn about handguns. Gotta start at the beginning. Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

+P rounds are not necessary for your stated purpose and they will certainly not be inexpensive. I wouldn't expect more than 1/2 inch verticle deviation between std and +P at 10 to 15 yards, in otherwords insignificant. Winchester white box and Remington UMC is typicaly the most inexpensive and usualy available at Walmart as mentioned previously.

I have never owned or shot a Hi Point but have shot with people that did use them. They always seemed to go boom and make the same size hole in the paper as competative brands. Use it for a period of time and then upgrade or not after you gain some first hand experience.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please see post #5, at: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/33296-p-ammo-blowback-design.html


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

msscatter said:


> I just joined. I bought my first handgun yesterday. Went with a cheap one for my first. I got a Hi Point .45. I read a lot of reviews, and it seemed more people were happy with them than not. I've got to decide on what ammo to buy for practice. I'm a very active rifle shooter/hunter and always buy Hornady for my long guns. But their handgun ammo is pretty pricey. I was figuring on buying about the cheapest I could find for my first hundred or so rounds while I familiarize myself with the weapon. I see the gun is +P rated. If I understand that right, that means it's a hotter load, but doesn't change the casing like a magnum round would. Is that right? How different is the trajectory between +P and regular? My goal to begin with is to try to shoot consistent at about 10 yards or so. Thanks.


Hello! Good choice with your Hi Point! I have the JHP and the C9, and am happy with both. I have ran over 500 rounds through my JHP, about 350 230 grain ball rounds and around 170 230 grain Federal JHP, without ONE SINGLE MALFUNCTION! I just recently bought a C9 Hi Point and have only ran about 100 rounds through it, again without ONE MALFUNCTION! Both 9mm 115 grain ball and 115 grain JHP's. I do have other pistols to use for CC, but for the past couple weeks I have been carrying my C9 just for the hell of it. lol. I would shy away from any bullets lighter than 200 grains for your .45 ACP, because you might have some cycle problems with it.:smt033


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Personally, I don't shoot +P ammo out of any of my firearms...........If I want that extra power, I'll just shoot a larger caliber...they do put extra wear and tear on your firearm, but are ok if you don't make it a steady diet........pro's...fun....con's...price, wear and tear.


I don't either. If I can't get the job done with standard pressure ammo, then I had better go home. JMHO.


----------



## msscatter (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks. The weight point you make is sensible. I guess I was looking at blow back design from a power view. When actually, a little heavier lead would do the same. As long as it pushes back hard, it should function fine. I haven't talked personally with anyone that has a Hi Point, but some of the guys at my local gun shop/range say they've never seen anyone have a problem. I won't be out burning a thousand rounds through it, I can't afford that. Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please also see post #4, at: http://www.handgunforum.net/range-report/33235-hi-point-c9-inexpensive-gun-works.html#post279544


----------

